# Solved: Denying web access while allowing access to exchange



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

Hi everybody!

We have a network with 3 DC's running Server 2008 R2. Our clients are running XP and Win7 with Office 2010. On some of our workstations we need to allow access to Exchange's IP's (we got the complete list from MS) but not allow any other browsing. We were hoping to just setup a policy that would allow us to do this and to maintain it easily, but so far the only solution that even comes close is here:

http://www.chrisse.se/MAQB.asp?ID=17

and that appears to only work with IE, whereas most of our clients are running chrome or Firefox. If Active Directory is not the tool for the job, then that is fine, but what are my options? I really don't want to pay the licensing fees of barracuda.

Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated!

-Chris


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Another reason to not allow firefox or chrome on a work network. I am not sure what you mean by Exchange's IP's?


----------

